# 40 Gallon Goldfish Tank!



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is my 40 gallon fancy goldfish tank  Pistachio is my bronze ranchu and Cashew is my calico oranda  I'm not really sure about their gender yet since their pretty young but their tank is pretty empty I'll be going to the lfs ASAP to fill it with some sand and plants  bit for now ... Here are some pictures of them!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

A picture of Pistachio


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

A picture of Cashew


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

A picture of them together!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aww how cute, there so little 
Its funny how when there that small they look like the don't and wont take up much room lol
I love pistachios coloration, I don't tend to normally see that color. Especially with fancy's. I usually see it in comets/commons.
Are you going to get another one or just have the two of them in the 40?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sabina88 said:


> Aww how cute, there so little
> Its funny how when there that small they look like the don't and wont take up much room lol
> I love pistachios coloration, I don't tend to normally see that color. Especially with fancy's. I usually see it in comets/commons.
> Are you going to get another one or just have the two of them in the 40?


I actually got Pistachio from an authentic goldfish seller some where in San Jose :-? 

And yes, Im keeping only 2 of these fish in the 40 gallon  It is recommended for every fancy goldfish needs 20 gallons ^__^ Since they do tend to grow up to 6 inches or less.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope they grow well for well for you 
The general rule of thumb is 20 gallons for the first and 10 gallons for each additional. But I think 20 gallon per is also a good way to go too. Lots of space for them both


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, very cute and beautiful Goldies you have there! Pistachio kind if looks like the Goldfish equivalent to a dragon scale Betta!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sabina88 said:


> I hope they grow well for well for you
> The general rule of thumb is 20 gallons for the first and 10 gallons for each additional. But I think 20 gallon per is also a good way to go too. Lots of space for them both


 hope I don't sound rude but the rule changed >___< often people use that rule still but the 20 gallons per Goldie rule is a really good rule to follow


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

CrazedHoosier said:


> Wow, very cute and beautiful Goldies you have there! Pistachio kind if looks like the Goldfish equivalent to a dragon scale Betta!


Hehe thank you! And yeah ie realized that lol he does look like a dragon scale ... A dragons scale goldfish O___O


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, they're adorable. I love goldies. They really do grow on you after a while.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, they're adorable. I love goldies. They really do grow on you after a while.


Yes,  yes they do!


----------

